# Briggs pressure washer water/oil leak



## McIF82 (May 21, 2009)

I got a Briggs/Troy Bilt pressure washer that I put together from 2 that were returned to Lowe's. One had a good engine and bad pump, the other was a good pump and bad engine. After using it, I noticed that there was oil underneath the air filter housing. What causes this? Also the water pump leaks water out of these two little channels on the side of it. I took it apart before I put it on the other engine I got to check it out, and now it leaks. I can't remember if it did before I took it apart or not, so I don't know if its normal. There are 2 channels there though. I don't know enough about these things to be able to tell.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

For the oil leak, I would check your oil level, may just be slightly overfull. As for the water leak, I don't really have any ideas. Do you know what the brand and model # the pump is?


----------



## McIF82 (May 21, 2009)

Dont know the model or anything off hand. I'll check it out, but it looks just like one of the top 3 on this link.

http://www.pwoutlet.com/Pumps_Pump_Oil_Pump_Kits_s/6.htm

It leaks out the side of it.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

water means usually a bad seal somewhere. would need a diagram to be better help. 

Just a side note: you sure the water isn't dripping where the hoses meet the intake and outlet connectors and just seems to be leaking?

did you by some chance leave the engine on the pump running and walk away for more than five minutes not spraying? reason i ask you may have more internal problems cause the pumps need continuous water to stay cool. they will reach a point and heat up.


----------

